# Some stuff (by Olivier)



## olivierthelord (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all, 

Here is some of my stuff :




























I hope you will like them


----------



## olivierthelord (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome My Lord.

That's some very inspiring stuff, it makes me think as to what beautiful self penned piano piece the pianist has conjured up, it reminds me of the condition called Synesthesia where an individual's brain is 'wired up' a certain way, that when they play and hear music they can actually see it visually. 

And the stylish dude in the hat is very slick - excellent clothing. What software suite or mixture of, do you use to create these?


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! I'm actually speechless which is pretty rare for a raven lol! Not only is your art vibrantly alive, it vibrates at a very high spiritual level too...there's a message for everyone who takes the time to contemplate them.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## olivierthelord (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you very much . Actually I don't draw since many months, but I'm planning to draw again


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

great stuff. I don't know much about digital art but hope to learn someday. did you spend a lot of time doing the painting of the guy in the hat. thanks. larry


----------



## olivierthelord (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Larry, 

Thank you for your comment . I spent actually not so much time on the guy with the hat, about 2-3 hours I think.

See you,

Oliver


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

i can't stop looking at your first piece, it's so entrancing. i have a love for piano's which may make my opinion biased. but i also love the subtle details you put in, like his reflection on the floor and the light on the water in the background. absolutely phenomenal work, i'm in awe


----------



## olivierthelord (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you very much Bug, I appreciate your comments .


----------



## DavidSanchezArt (Sep 27, 2013)

These are fantastic.great use of color . Love the one with the top hat


----------

